# D.I.Y 4ft Double vivarium build



## Mattlp19 (Mar 30, 2009)

:welcome:
Ok I have had my beardy Taz for around 2 years now and he is beginning to outgrow his 3ft by 15" vivarium.
I decided to build my own as I also planned to get another lizard but have been undecided what to get, perfect chance to make the most of the space we had and build a 4ft by 4ft double vivarium.
This is an ongoing build but would like some feedback and ideas on making the most from it.:2thumb:








12mm Mdf purchased from B&Q in 1220mm x 2440mm sheet around £14
I had it cut at B&Q into 15" strips.








Covered all pieces in Fablon also from B&Q this is around £6 for 4 meter roll in various colours.








Using fixing blocks & 20mm screws to create the outer of vivarium and attached the hardboard backing to steady and prevent ripping screws out of Mdf.








Covered section
Fixing blocks fitted at 2ft to allow for center shelf.








Uncovered shelf resting in place.








Covered center shelf and cross section fitted.
Iron on edging applied to cover any bear Mdf.
This is as far as i have got!








Glass in place on top section need to buy more 4mm glass runner to finish lower section.

Vents and handles supplied by loobylou, i would highly recommend as a supplier for viv parts good communication and fast delivery.

Here's a list of materials and costs so far.
Mdf 1220mm by 2440mm £14
Hardboard 1220mm by 2440mm £5
200 self tapping screws £3.50
1000 Panel pins £2
24x Fixing blocks £3
18m Fablon £24
7.5m Iron on edging £6 (packs of 2.5m)
Glass door runners £5 for 6ft (16ft required)
Air vent x4 and self adhesive handles £5
4 off glass doors cut & smoothed £28
Aquatic friendly clear sealer £2

Matt:2thumb:


----------



## clidbury (Mar 7, 2009)

Looking great so far! I love the grain on that wood.


----------



## paulab (Mar 26, 2009)

That looks brilliant :2thumb:, doesn't look very deep thow so you may have to make more, or is it deeper than it looks.


----------



## Mattlp19 (Mar 30, 2009)

paulab said:


> That looks brilliant :2thumb:, doesn't look very deep thow so you may have to make more, or is it deeper than it looks.


Thanx, unfortunatley it's only 15" deep as i am quite limited to space but as my beardy is in a 3ft by 15" high and 15" deep it's giving him more room.
The original idea was 4ft by 4ft viv without the center shelf but i read alot of comments that beadys are not very height aware and are likley to fall or jump from 4ft and injure themselves.
So beardy in the top viv and Chinese water dragon in the bottom (yet to buy)
Only worry i have is the fablon covering, they claim it is waterproof.only time will tell, it could end up looking like a bannana :gasp::lol2: (back to the drawing board)


----------



## 15060 (Feb 17, 2008)

looks great, well done!


----------



## ripley05 (Apr 17, 2009)

*runners*

hi 
I am about to make a six ft vivarium,have all the wood need runners can you tell me where you got yours from i have tried b7q homebase wicks several other places ,please help before i go crazy, ,thanks.:lol2:


----------



## arm2010 (Jun 2, 2005)

The very kind lady in the post above you sells runners and anything else you might need try loobylou.


----------



## Chuckwalla (Nov 6, 2008)

*Guarantee*

I guarantee Looylou211, for glass runners they are fantastic quality, I have had quaite a few for herself now, great speedy delivery as well

:no1::no1:


----------



## reptile0mad (Apr 12, 2009)

nice viv looks really great though not very deep:2thumb:well done!


----------



## reptiledanny (Jul 23, 2009)

*glass*

where did you get your glass and handles from. thinking about making a 4ft vivarium but don't know where to get the glass cut for it or handles.


----------



## reptiledanny (Jul 23, 2009)

*forgot to ADD.*

can we see some pics of your reps in it.


----------



## deano1583 (Oct 25, 2009)

hi i got the glass for mine from a local double glazing company and handles from ebay. good luck and hope to see pics of it finished


----------



## IndigoFire (Apr 11, 2009)

Mattlp19 said:


> So beardy in the top viv and Chinese water dragon in the bottom (yet to buy)



You do know that's nowhere near big enough for a fully grown CWD? 

Its not really adequate for a fully grown beardie either, but closer than what is needed for the CWD...

Not having a go...Just pointing it out...


EDIT: Just noticed this is like a 7 month old thread...


----------



## bilbo75 (Jan 10, 2011)

hi, im not sure if you'ss still check in on this fthread from time to time, but im curious on how you measured the glass for the doors as im finding it quite tricking to work out, if their to small obv they wont fit in and if their too big i wont be able to lift them in and out for cleaning. how did you gt the exact measure? im thinking of just taking the viv to the glazier??? lol he can measure it lol


----------



## swift_wraith (Jan 4, 2009)

bilbo75 said:


> hi, im not sure if you'ss still check in on this fthread from time to time, but im curious on how you measured the glass for the doors as im finding it quite tricking to work out, if their to small obv they wont fit in and if their too big i wont be able to lift them in and out for cleaning. how did you gt the exact measure? im thinking of just taking the viv to the glazier??? lol he can measure it lol


for height, distance from top of opening to bottom of opening minus 5mm
for width, (2 of)total width of opening divided by 2 then add 30mm to each piece.

simples


----------



## bilbo75 (Jan 10, 2011)

quick response, cheers,
ok i think ive got it, so am i right in thinking you measure this without the runners on? sorry to be a pain, ive just got so far and dnt wanna cock it up now lol! have you managed to finish yours yet, any pictures?


----------



## Demon9374 (Apr 22, 2009)

swift_wraith said:


> for height, distance from top of opening to bottom of opening minus 5mm
> for width, (2 of)total width of opening divided by 2 then add 30mm to each piece.
> 
> simples



"Measure from inside the top runner (deep one) to the edge of the bottom runner. When you measure the width make sure you get an overlap so a lock or rubber wedge can be used."

Never tried that method Swift, so thought I'd offer an alternative, as it's how I was told to do it by a viv builder.

Was going to write that up myself, but I'm drunk & it was confusing me on how to word it lol

As for width that's as simple as Swift put it, if the inner measurement is 3ft, then 19 Inch for each pane would make an over lap of 2 Inch for a wedge/lock etc


----------

